# Moving from Switzerland to Canada



## santosjc (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi all. 

I have just moved from Switzerland to Canada and brought a treadmill 220v. Does anybody now how to adapt - are there adaptors from 220v Canadian to 220v Swiss?

Thanks in advance for any help.

Jose


----------



## JazMan (Sep 21, 2009)

Just get a stepup/down transformer. I used it for for 110UK to 220Canada. You may just need the converter plug and no voltage change if it is the same.


----------

